# Pulling off the rack today



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

These powder coats don't last long here. It was in really good shape when I bought it, but that was 2 hours inland and I'm on the coast. 

I sort of wished I had the time and money to do it before I put it on the truck but now will have to do. We have a week of nice weather ahead and I don't have anything scheduled. If something comes up I'll have to make do without. I already painted the removable rear bar, and it looks pretty good despite some fingerprints from handling it too soon.. Hopefully, I can get a few more years out of this thing before it needs to be painted again.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Got the rack off at about 2:30, spent about an hour stripping rust and paint, then went to visit my dad for about an hour (recovering from surgery) a quick trip into town, and then another hour to hour and a half stripping and i had nearly half of it done. Dinner bell rang, so I ate and then dashed back outside to put some rust proofing solution on the raw metal before it got dark.

I should have it 100% stripped before the day is done tomorrow.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I did a test run on the back bar about a week before I pulled the rack off. I thought I found some good paint. Some Rustoleum stuff that you're supposed to be able to paint right over rust. It went on super thick so I was hopeful and it felt really good after it dried.

I needed to do a little touch up to a couple of spots on it so I set it on a trash can in the yard to wait while I finished stripping the rest of the rack. When I came back, the surface temp of the sun had softened the paint and made some big melted divots where it was sitting on the garbage can. I'm not sure what this paint is actually good for now. 

So I went to the local marine supply place and found some other stuff and the whole thing is covered now. Much more hopeful about this new paint called "Zero Rust"

I still have to redo the back bar, but I'm going to wait until Sunday to put the rack back up. Give it time to fully cure, we've got good weather all week.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

pics?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

"Finished" rack and this is what I used to paint it : https://www.zero-rust.com/

https://drive.google.com/open?id=14pmx_4Sbw8MzbeHDQs9ZdVew5GOtS6ru

I still have to take it to a welder to put a new base on it, then i'll be painting that part, but this is good enough for now.

I wish I could weld, but I think the colorblindness thing really messes me up.

Here's the back bar failure.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=14qzxdV-aNokNLZmSu9zQ0n94gT5MYNEI

"Rust-oleum Hammered"
"Hides flaws and imperfections in pitted metals. Provides a long-lasting finish that seals out moisture and protects the underlying surface from rust and corrosion. Can be applied directly over rust. Great for lighting fixtures, wheel rims and patio furniture."

I wouldn't even put this garbage on my patio furniture. Put it in the sun and it's ruined.

I'll try to remember to check back in and update how this new paint is holding up. I think i've decided that if it starts rusting again i'm going to get it hot dipped.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> "Finished" rack and this is what I used to paint it : https://www.zero-rust.com/
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=14pmx_4Sbw8MzbeHDQs9ZdVew5GOtS6ru
> 
> ...





that should have nothing todo with welding, you dont need to see colors, just the puddle as you weld...
developing welding skills takes a little time...try it and see how you do, practice on scrap metal first..


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that should have nothing todo with welding, you dont need to see colors, just the puddle as you weld...
> developing welding skills takes a little time...try it and see how you do, practice on scrap metal first..


Yeah maybe it's the mask then because I can't see anything. No clue which direction I need to move the puddle etc.... You're probably right, just practice. I have an arc welder, and everything I need to practice with except a decent mask / hood.

Once I'm out of the woods with these medical bills I can start to play a little.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> Yeah maybe it's the mask then because I can't see anything. No clue which direction I need to move the puddle etc.... You're probably right, just practice. I have an arc welder, and everything I need to practice with except a decent mask / hood.
> 
> Once I'm out of the woods with these medical bills I can start to play a little.



is your welding helmet auto darken? if not buy one, harbor freight has decent ones for under $50 bucks and turn down the shade number, also use a bright work light over what your welding to see better...I use cheater lenses to see what im doing..
if you pay some one to weld it , that will probably cost more than investing in a good welding helmet...


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I would never ever paint anything with this Rustoleum garbage again.

Trying to peel it off the back bar was like trying to get the residue of a million bumper stickers off the thing.


Ugh. Finally stripped off, I can paint the back bar tomorrow.

:vs_mad:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Ive had good luck with rustoleum products....you could also use POR15 pricey but works, or I treat with rust converter and then paint with an oil based paint..
sounds like you didnt mix the paint good enough and it never dried...


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

A friend of mine used this to paint stuff on his truck


He says once its dry you can't even take it off with a grinder.


https://www.amazon.com/Magnet-Paint-Chassis-Saver-MPC-UCP99-01/dp/B004IQDHZW


----------

